# Cleeve Hill GC, any interest?



## IainP (Jul 16, 2021)

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/cleeve-hill-saved.107902/post-2300754

Short notice I know. Am debating trying to head over there on the Wednesday. Just thought I'd see if any interest.


----------



## IanM (Jul 16, 2021)

Make it Tuesday and thats a goer 😁


----------



## IainP (Jul 17, 2021)

IanM said:



			Make it Tuesday and thats a goer 😁
		
Click to expand...

Have you not played enough top courses this month! Sorry have other plans Tuesday.


----------



## IanM (Jul 17, 2021)

Then it's Saunton and RND Thursday and Friday next week


----------



## IainP (Aug 23, 2021)

Extremely short notice again 🥴 but thinking of going over on Tuesday


----------



## Crow (Aug 23, 2021)

Any chance of a bit more notice?  

I'd be up for this normally but am already playing tomorrow.


----------



## IanM (Aug 23, 2021)

Ditto.  Bit more notice and I'd come over


----------



## IanM (Aug 23, 2021)

Wednesday afternoon?


----------



## IainP (Aug 24, 2021)

IanM said:



			Wednesday afternoon?
		
Click to expand...

Last time it was Wednesday and you wanted Tuesday! 😉😄
In all seriousness it has just been when the opportunity has arisen. Did an early one, already back. Still grinning! Great fun.
Would be up for a re-visit sometime.


----------



## IanM (Aug 24, 2021)

Work diary is a pain!  Never mind, 6 weeks and I give it all in!


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 24, 2021)

Cleeve is a lovely place to play golf


----------



## IainP (Aug 24, 2021)

Some from this morning


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 23, 2021)

I've got plans to play here in a few weeks, if anyones fancies a game? Date can be flexible to suit but midweek.


----------



## IanM (Sep 23, 2021)

I would... 1st, 4th or 6th October work for me!!!


----------



## IanM (Oct 6, 2021)

Played today with a couple of old work mates.... well worth £25, amazing views and some great holes.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 17, 2021)

Played today with HiD, was a tad breezy but not cold. Views a bit hazy unfortunately but had a great game, well worth the £20.00 each. Gorgeous springy turf and ok greens, some burnt patches where the sheep have peed I presume.


----------

